# Wedding Rings and Name Changes



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

This is tonights midde of the night worry......


I am moving to Dubai with my husband. Although we are married and have a child I have not changed my surname and neither of us wear a ring.

Will I find it difficult have a different surname? Do people on the street judge you by whether you are wearing a ring?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

PENBC said:


> This is tonights midde of the night worry......
> 
> 
> I am moving to Dubai with my husband. Although we are married and have a child I have not changed my surname and neither of us wear a ring.
> ...


As long as you're legally married and can prove it by means of a marriage certificate then it won't be a problem from an administrative point of view.

Not everyone in the world signifies marriage by a wedding ring and I've very rarely, outside work, been asked my surname so that shouldn't be a problem either. From a western European point of view it won't be a problem. I don't know what other ethnic groups ask of other ethnic groups os unfortunately would not be able to help from that perspective.

HTH


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks. Thats what I thought but its good to hear it from someone else.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

No. Many women, including Arabic women, do not change their names. It really, really isn't an issue. I actually have a friend who is married with two children and who kept her maiden name. She has had no problems what so ever. Now go to sleep.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Agree with Flossie, don't worry. I'm married but haven't changed my maiden name. I'm Spanish and as with Arabic women we don't change our maiden name! No problems at all here so far


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm married, have not changed my name, and my wedding ring broke so I'm wearing nothing.

No dramas whatsoever! But I have piece of mind that my attested, authenticated wedding certificate is sitting at home in case it ever gets questioned.


Also, buy your wedding ring here!!! The quality is second to none and so much cheaper than home!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

alli said:


> Also, buy your wedding ring here!!! The quality is second to none and so much cheaper than home!


Hi alli, any recommendations of where to buy jewellery? I'm going to be shopping for a birthday present for myself soon! I've seen signs to the gold and diamond park near MofE, is that the best place to go?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes. Gold and Diamond park is amazing. Plus, all the shops in there have to be accredited by the zone they are in, and have to follow strict international jewellery standards.

This is why I shop here, instead of at the Gold Souk, which I think is a bit of a tourist trap - plus you can never be guaranteed what you are getting is real.

I mean, I am sure it is, but it's not certified and does not adhere to the standards G+D park have, for example.


----------

